# Noob 1/350 Enterprise Complete



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

She's ready for her closeup, folks. A 27mm equivalent f/22 lens, two spot lights, a tripod, and Photoshop. Stay tuned.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

One suggestion, put one spotlight up high and one down low for those under the saucer shots. And make sure there's nothing in the background to detract from your gorgeous model in the foreground. 
Of course, if you already know all this, please forgive me and just carry on.


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm putting more work into these than I initially thought I would. Here's my first, the standard orbit. This was taken with the setup above with a NEX3 camera. The kit lens is crap, but it goes to f/22 which lets the ship be in focus from front to back. I punched up the contrast in Photoshop and actually had to tone down the saturation.

There's not a lot of tutorials out there on model photography. A google search brings up a lot of cheesecake, which is the wrong kind of model. One thing I realized was important was light fall off. If something is big the light isn't going to reach as far as it would on a small object. That lead to a lot of time with the burn tool on the back edges of the model. Another tip is to add a little glow to lights you've masked around. This would normally be there if you hadn't cut it out. 

Masking was done with the lasso tool. I didn't do a backdrop because a green sheet caused spill. A white one would have probably been fine, but such a pain to set up.

The planet was an earth type I found and colorized.



And the original shot. I'll try to do one or two of these a day until I'm out of ideas.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, now, isn't that a lovely composite! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Well... I can see you didn't need my advice after all! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Lovely. Just lovely.


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

You advice is ALWAYS appreciated, dear sir.


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

Leaving orbit. Used a picture of Mars for the back with some purple shading and a little atmosphere.










And the obligatory phaser fire shot.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Fantastic!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

She looks amazing! Beautiful work! Wow!


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Amazing build and amazing photos!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome, glad to see it done. Got to be one of my favorite TOS E builds!


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

Headed toward Andromeda in "By Any Other Name". Wanted to give that lonely feeling with a tiny galaxy instead of the one the Remastered used that filled half the screen.



Following Yonada in "For the World is Hollow...". The asteroid is a b/w picture of Phobos I colorized yellow, green, and purple to match the psychedelia of the original.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful! Your picture with Andromeda is a powerful picture to me. And entire galaxy just a spot of light on the horizon and the lonely little Enterprise deep in space.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

More good stuff. I echo harristotle's feelings about the Andromeda image. These images look like something right out of the remastered series - only better.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Mark2000 said:


> Headed toward Andromeda in "By Any Other Name". Wanted to give that lonely feeling with a tiny galaxy instead of the one the Remastered used that filed half the screen.


Yours is probably closer to the proper size for Andromeda, if using the true size of the Enterprise that would be a fairly wide angle image, so the galaxy would only fill a small part of the field of view if you are anywhere near the Milky Way.

Reminds me I haven't watched the remastered version of that episode, now I'm kind of glad I always skip that one when re-watching the series, an astronomy error like that would have bugged me.


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think most fan stuff, including everything I've seen on this board, is better than what we got in the remastered. That's a conversation I wouldn't consider off topic in this thread.


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

The Galileo 7 about to be launched into the Murasaki Quasar.



The Enterprise trapped in the "Tholian Web". The web was pretty easy to make. I created a selection in the shape of the grid and filled it with dark orange. I then expanded the selection out a few pixels and started painting with a yellow splatter brush. I then used the same brush shape as an eraser to delete the darker portions. Add a glow and some noise and you're done.


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

wow, just wow! 
very nice job sir, an inspiration to us all


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

So cool. Love this stuff!


----------



## Mark2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

The Hand of Apollo. Silly episode. Great FX concept.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You deserve a "hand" for that one! :wave:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice photos.

A couple of suggestions.

1.) put your lights further away from the model.
There is something called the 'Inverse Square Law' of light.
Basically, twice the distance from the source, you get 1/4 of the light.
If a light source it too close, the light drops off considerably from one end of the ship to the other. Giving you a 'lit' look.
By backing the lights off, they look like they are coming from a 'far away' source.

2.) when you pre-select and image like the Phobos asteroid, look at where the light is coming from and where the shadows are.
Then simply match the angles.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Damn beautiful!


----------

